# Lil Dooley's Camp Run Amok



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2011)

I knew Bray was a punk too. http://berniesdawgblawg.blogspot.co...=Feed:+BerniesDawgBlawg+(Bernie's+Dawg+Blawg)


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 1, 2011)

If Bray said that and Dooley let's him get away with it, UT is in deeper doo doo than I thought. Unbelievable.


----------



## SGaither (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone who has been around Tennessee for any amount of time knows Basillo has an ax to grind as does Bob Gilbert.  Remember all of what he states in his blog is hearsay.  These media :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: (can I say that on woody's?) will write anything to stir the pot and garner attention.  
Besides, if this were true why wouldn't the seniors who heard this come forward and name names to the media? It's not like they will be playing for the Vols again.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2011)

*Tenn*

Toilet bowl champs again.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

I kind of feel sad for Dooley and the downtrodden Tennessee team.

But they'll be back one day. It may take them another 2-4 years though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

While I agree that these bloggers can write anything whether true or not because they are not reporters, this wouldn't shock me.

Things are very, very wrong in Knoxville.  And Bray is a punk.  Nothing that came out of his mouth would surprise me.

Tennessee will eventually right the ship.  But it is going to take longer than a year or two.  And honestly, that's what they get.  You don't turn your program over to guys like Kiffin and Orgeron and then turn your head and let them do whatever they want because you think the ends justify the means.  They've got problems up there.  But they are problems that they created.  UGA had to pay for not doing right by Erk Russell for a long time.  Tennessee is in a similar situation.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

Also, thank goodness Da'rick Rodgers chose to take his mess to Tennessee.  Thank goodness we have Michael Bennett and not him.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> While I agree that these bloggers can write anything whether true or not because they are not reporters, this wouldn't shock me.
> 
> Things are very, very wrong in Knoxville.  And Bray is a punk.  Nothing that came out of his mouth would surprise me.
> 
> Tennessee will eventually right the ship.  But it is going to take longer than a year or two.  And honestly, that's what they get.  You don't turn your program over to guys like Kiffin and Orgeron and then turn your head and let them do whatever they want because you think the ends justify the means.  They've got problems up there.  But they are problems that they created.  UGA had to pay for not doing right by Erk Russell for a long time.  Tennessee is in a similar situation.



While these two certainly added to the pile...Fulmer et. al  were deep in the stew before they left.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Also, thank goodness Da'rick Rodgers chose to take his mess to Tennessee.  Thank goodness we have Michael Bennett and not him.



I remember the wailing and gnashing of teeth between some dawgs and vols during this process...must be sweet now


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Toilet bowl champs again.



Nah. At 5-7 they couldn't qualify for that toilet bowl in shreeveport. Gotta love it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 1, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I remember the wailing and gnashing of teeth between some dawgs and vols during this process...must be sweet now



D'rick has the talent, I think he just lacks the drive.

I was not excited when we got Bennett, but I'm sure glad we have him now.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't feel sorry for them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I remember the wailing and gnashing of teeth between some dawgs and vols during this process...must be sweet now



You have no idea.:trampoline:


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> D'rick has the talent, I think he just lacks the drive.
> 
> I was not excited when we got Bennett, but I'm sure glad we have him now.



Yep I felt the same way. Bennett has turned into a DGD!


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat (Dec 1, 2011)

*Da'Rick*



south ga dawg said:


> you have no idea.:trampoline:



x2.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 1, 2011)

*I'm glad y'all are enjoying this so much*

I hate to disapoint y'all but Basilluo is a third tier sports jock in Kville who's desperately tried to get attention over the years.  He's constantly coming out with supposedly "inside info." However having said that I think we do have an attitude problem with these two


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 1, 2011)

kick that moron to the curb, we learned the hard way cuz it will come back to bite u.


----------



## Buck (Dec 2, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/34353/vols-rogers-officially-in-doghouse


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep...... Rodgers is a class act.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I knew Bray was a punk too. http://berniesdawgblawg.blogspot.co...=Feed:+BerniesDawgBlawg+(Bernie's+Dawg+Blawg)





South GA Dawg said:


> While I agree that these bloggers can write anything whether true or not because they are not reporters, this wouldn't shock me.
> 
> Things are very, very wrong in Knoxville.  And Bray is a punk.  Nothing that came out of his mouth would surprise me.
> 
> Tennessee will eventually right the ship.  But it is going to take longer than a year or two.  And honestly, that's what they get.  You don't turn your program over to guys like Kiffin and Orgeron and then turn your head and let them do whatever they want because you think the ends justify the means.  They've got problems up there.  But they are problems that they created.  UGA had to pay for not doing right by Erk Russell for a long time.  Tennessee is in a similar situation.





South GA Dawg said:


> Also, thank goodness Da'rick Rodgers chose to take his mess to Tennessee.  Thank goodness we have Michael Bennett and not him.





RipperIII said:


> I remember the wailing and gnashing of teeth between some dawgs and vols during this process...must be sweet now





golffreak said:


> Can't feel sorry for them.





paddlin samurai said:


> kick that moron to the curb, we learned the hard way cuz it will come back to bite u.





brownceluse said:


> Yep...... Rodgers is a class act.



I can now post that all of these post were not warranted. They info posted in the OP is all false according to this mornings press conference.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh and have a good day.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I can now post that all of these post were not warranted. They info posted in the OP is all false according to this mornings press conference.



What was said in the PC?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> What was said in the PC?



He was questioned by I think Hyams about this and Dooley pretty much lit into him about all these false rumors. Dooley said Da'Rick is one of his favorite players.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> He was questioned by I think Hyams about this and Dooley pretty much lit into him about all these false rumors. Dooley said Da'Rick is one of his favorite players.



It's called coach speak.  I saw where Dooley lost another recruit, did he get run off too?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It's called coach speak.  I saw where Dooley lost another recruit, did he get run off too?



Coach speak or not Da'Rick in not in the "doghouse" per Clay travis or suspended.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Coach speak or not Da'Rick in not in the "doghouse" per Clay travis or suspended.



Everything I have seen said he "was" in the doghouse.  He might not be now, but he was.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Everything I have seen said he "was" in the doghouse.  He might not be now, but he was.



Do you believe everything you read?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2012)

The title of this thread still holds true. Like rex said. Coach speak, talk,,,,,,


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 3, 2012)

That place is a dumpster fire. You got coaches calling kids and telling them to beat it and you have coaches leaving too. Supposedly Dooley has to win NINE games to keep his job next year, if that's the case, y'all need to send him packing right now.


----------



## gin house (Jan 4, 2012)

The thing i hate most of all is that they took our rb coach Jay Grahm....He played at UT so i can see him leaving but to join the madness up there at this time is very risky.  Sure would have liked to have him stay but..........


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2012)

gin house said:


> The thing i hate most of all is that they took our rb coach Jay Grahm....He played at UT so i can see him leaving but to join the madness up there at this time is very risky.  Sure would have liked to have him stay but..........


I have to agree. He was alot better off at SC. I gotta a feeling that this will be the last year Dooley will be at UT.


----------



## gin house (Jan 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have to agree. He was alot better off at SC. I gotta a feeling that this will be the last year Dooley will be at UT.



  It is what it is with JG.    I rightly dont know what the deal is at UT.....  There seems to be so much wrong and Dooley cant catch a break.  I dont know what kind of coach he is or isnt but he seems likable to me.  Strange how a program like UT goes in the tank searching for greener pastures.


----------



## boothy (Jan 4, 2012)

Dooley is getting what he deserves, the guy is a first class jerk.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Everything I have seen said he "was" in the doghouse.  He might not be now, but he was.







brownceluse said:


> The title of this thread still holds true. Like rex said. Coach speak, talk,,,,,,



Everything You read came from one source and what's funny the source lost his credibility with almost the entire fan base long ago.

If Dooley called Da'Rick out after the Kentucky loss in the locker room that is the teams business nobody elses. That is about the only thing that could have happen and has been blown way out of proportion. As of two days ago Da'Rick is in good standings with the team and as been.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 19, 2012)

Da'rick Rogers 2011 stats: 67REC.....1040yds.....9TDs 

That's with Tyler Bray missing 5 games due to injury


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 19, 2012)

Old article but how some forget I guess is needs to be posted for clarification.

Da'rick Rogers cleared of all charges and Knoxville bar fight.......

http://timesfreepress.com/news/2010/sep/15/vols-rogers-cleared/


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Old article but how some forget I guess is needs to be posted for clarification.
> 
> Da'rick Rogers cleared of all charges and Knoxville bar fight.......
> 
> http://timesfreepress.com/news/2010/sep/15/vols-rogers-cleared/



Are you starting to think that maybe nobody cares about Darick Rodgers besides you?

We don't seem to miss him.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 19, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you starting to think that maybe nobody cares about Darick Rodgers besides you?
> 
> We don't seem to miss him.



I not the one that started the thread. It just some needs to learn how to add IMO to a post and quit trying to post as fact. The forum would go a lot smoother. Here is an example...


IMO if Da'rick Rogers was at UGA he would be blowed up to heisman candidate status. 

And here is an example of a fact....

No WR on UGA's roster comes even close to Da'Rick Rogers 2011 stats.

You see how my opinion could be argued but the fact I posted is undisputable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I not the one that started the thread. It just some needs to learn how to add IMO to a post and quit trying to post as fact. The forum would go a lot smoother. Here is an example...
> 
> 
> IMO if Da'rick Rogers was at UGA he would be blowed up to heisman candidate status.
> ...



LOL.  If those stats are legit I never would have known it for all the difference it has made.

I suppose being the only real talented player on an offense can help generate stats like that.

Here's a fact and an opinion rolled into one, I would much rather have Malcom Mitchell than Darick Rodgers.

As for Heisman candidate at UGA, we had a guy named A.J. Green.  He was never a candidate.  I am pretty sure that Rodgers is not better than A.J. was.

But I'll qualify that with IMHO.  See what I did there?


----------



## Stonewall83 (Feb 19, 2012)

Basilio is the same mongoloid who said Lovie Smith was already hired and informed the Bears he was coming to Tennessee...

If anybody believes anything he says then they aren't smart...And by not smart I mean "special"


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  If those stats are legit I never would have known it for all the difference it has made.
> 
> I suppose being the only real talented player on an offense can help generate stats like that.
> 
> ...



Good post Brad............


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 20, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Da'rick Rogers 2011 stats: 67REC.....1040yds.....9TDs
> 
> That's with Tyler Bray missing 5 games due to injury



Rogers is a good WR, but I'm happy to have mm, who would have had fairly similar numbers had he not missed 3+ games with an injury...not to mention us not having to worry about character issues.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 21, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Rogers is a good WR, but I'm happy to have mm, who would have had fairly similar numbers had he not missed 3+ games with an injury...not to mention us not having to worry about character issues.



Could you imagine if y'all had Rogers to go along with Nick Marshall and the Funky Bunch?  Lock yo doors.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 21, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Could you imagine if y'all had Rogers to go along with Nick Marshall and the Funky Bunch?  Lock yo doors.



Said the Florida State fan.

Jeez you boys have short memories.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 21, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Could you imagine if y'all had Rogers to go along with Nick Marshall and the Funky Bunch?  Lock yo doors.



Why imagine that??? How about this reality Justin Hunter(please come back 100%), Cordarrelle Patterson on the outside and Da'Rick Rogers in the slot. OH MY!!!! Malcolm Mitchell Who????


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Why imagine that??? How about this reality Justin Hunter(please come back 100%), Cordarrelle Patterson on the outside and Da'Rick Rogers in the slot. OH MY!!!! Malcolm Mitchell Who????



Sounds like a true power house O in the making. Less you forget yall couldnt run the ball. Enjoy Patterson next year, because thats all you'll have him for.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 21, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Why imagine that??? How about this reality Justin Hunter(please come back 100%), Cordarrelle Patterson on the outside and Da'Rick Rogers in the slot. OH MY!!!! Malcolm Mitchell Who????



Yeah that's cute.  And across from them, John Jenkins, Abry Jones, Garrison Smith, Jarvis Jones, Alect Ogletree, Christian Robinson, Cornelius Washington, Bacarri Rambo, Shawn Williams, Sanders Commings, and Branden Smith.

Jenkins crushes the center, Abry gets into the backfield, Jarvis is already there having come hard on a blitz.  He makes Tyler Bray wish it was only a hurt thumb this year.  Bray lays on the ground crying and screaming in pain.  Todd Grantham shoots little Dooley a bird from a across the field.  We dawg fans laugh.  Accubond says that it is all a part of the plan.  LOL.

Rocky Top, you'll always be, crystal meth and weed.  Good Lord, Rocky Top, woooooooo, put some shoes on your feet.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 24, 2012)

Hearing chatter that south Ga dog's boy Da'Rick Rogers hasn't showed up for winter workouts this week. May not be much to it but interesting.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Hearing chatter that south Ga dog's boy Da'Rick Rogers hasn't showed up for winter workouts this week. May not be much to it but interesting.



I cant say that it doesnt make me grin alittle, but what we sit down to watch on Sat. is 99% thugs. On every team I might add. There are exceptions, but the majority of these kids are a product of no raising.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Coach speak or not Da'Rick in not in the "doghouse" per Clay travis or suspended.



Hmm! I would bet he was in the doghouse back then......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2012)

I am glad now that he was never in the Dawg House. We have had enough issues without him. Bad thing about it is this Kid could be throwing millions out the door.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am glad now that he was never in the Dawg House. We have had enough issues without him. Bad thing about it is this Kid could be throwing millions out the door.



Yep he is a complete idiot. He's one of the one's that have to learn the hard way.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2012)

Peer pressure.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Peer pressure.



Yep.........


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 24, 2012)

Tennessee is a dumpster fire.  Everybody but bondy can see it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tennessee is a dumpster fire.  Everybody but bondy can see it.



yes it is......


----------

